# Three original Ergos, that have inspired much



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Three Ergos.

All three are tremendous shooters.... and are inspirations for some of mine and others current shooters.

The image should print out to actual size, as it's in .gif format.
Right click on image, save it desktop, open image, print the image, cutout with scissors, use spraymount rubber cement on back, put on board, cut it out with saw, round it off.... and enjoy!


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

wow, thank you for posting these...I was wondering, which frame will be the next to conquer...these look like quite some work but I'll give it a try.









Edit: Maybe it's me, but they all seem to be a bit to small...maybe you just could tell us how much we have to scale it up, thanks!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

sorry for bringing back a old post but i have only just came accross it! i realy like the design and i will be making me a couple of these in the morning for my own collection, i will be making the top right and the bottom one, they will be made from 18mm multiplex, i think they will throw out some nice patterns in the finger grooves, i might even add a pattern around the handle







both will be over the top shooters for flatbands, i cant wait to start them in the morning, i'm sure i will be thinking about making them in bed tonight hahahahaha, cheers for posting bill


----------

